# Annoucing a new haunted acting troupe in NC



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

I am pleased to announce that the Charlotte Creep Corps(e) website has
finally gone live and features some of the scariest characters in the
Carolinas. If your haunt needs experienced actors to come out to your
haunt and assist your actors, work queue lines, or help with other
aspects, please let us know.

http://www.charlottecreepercorps.com/Home.html

Please let me know what you think...


----------

